# Accidental Circular Saw Jig



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Have you ever been working outside with your circular saw and never know where/how to set it down after making a cut (especially if you practice safety like me and keep the blade guard pinned up so you aren't constantly screwing with it)? I don't always keep my blade guard pinned up out of the way but it's the only way I can make decent cuts on these stones, up until yesterday I kept finding myself laying my saw on the side of the motor (which I know probably isn't very good especially because it blocks the vent to the motor, and the blade is exposed about ankle high just waiting for an exhausted homeowner to stumble into it and slice their achilles), but I'd rather lay it on it's side than lay the blade in the dirt whilst still spinning and dull it more.

I haven't been as gentle and careful with this circular saw as I should be, but I do have to say it's up there with the best $30 I've ever spent, I bought this cheap Skil saw about 8 years ago, and I've ran the hell out of it, made cuts with it that are far beyond it's capacity and its still going strong.

ANYWAY I better get to the point before rambling too much, so I had already made a couple cuts and had 1 stone that had been cut almost in half and as I was about to set my saw in down on the ground I looked at and thought, hey! that's a circular saw holding jig, it was a complete accident, and I'm sure I'm not the first person to ever discover this, I'd imagine some of you masons and contractors know this already but I was really excited about it, it works perfect, even the lip on the back side of the stone that locks it into the stone on the course below is a perfect stop so your circular saw blade doesn't hit the inside of the stone, I am definitely going to make one of these with a cleaner cut and take it into the shop to use there too.

So here is my circular saw jig/holder/thingy, whatever you want to call it! Thanks for looking!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I would be an amputee if I pinned mine open. Good holder though.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I never even considered pinning the guard up so I never had a use for such a holder. 
Don't hold fire crackers in my mouth while I light them either..


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Do you call it an Accidental Jig because it's an accident waiting to happen?


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Mike that is a pretty idiotic comparison, fire crackers in your mouth, really? Lots of contractors pin their guards up from time to time when it gets in the way on certain tasks. *And just because I have the guard pinned back doesn't mean that I'm not being overly cautious KNOWING that the blade is exposed.*

As mentioned I pinned the guard because it's the only way I can make good cuts on these stones I'm using, since my saw only cuts about 3.25" and these stones are 6" its a real pain cutting them all the way around, and I have to score the top first to get a straight line, and I can't do that with one hand holding the saw while the other hand holds the guard out of the way.

hazleton - you're hilarious. I called it an accidental jig because I discovered by accident as I was about to set the saw down, read the post.

I posted this because it's a place to set your saw, *WHETHER OR NOT THE GUARD IS PINNED BACK*, guess I should have clarified that, plus I thought you would be able to pick up on my sarcasm . So don't come on here and insult me acting like you are the safety police, don't pin your guard back if you don't trust yourself.


----------



## Phil53 (Jun 25, 2008)

It's amazing the negativity that you can get out of people. And it would surprise me if I don't get any out of this. These guys probably have never used a table saw without a guard ether.
There are many reasons to pin the guard back. I like the idea of having something to set the saw in, in between cuts; I'm going to have to build something like that for my saw. But I will be using wood.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

7footer, I think thats a great idea.

Obviously you use your saw to make money to feed your family and keep a roof over your head, and aren't one of these weekend warriors who spend more time posting on forums than doing actual work.

It's the kind of creativity that should be applauded. Of course, to all you novices out there (including myself), a saw with or without a blade guard will just as quickly chop your fingers off if you're not careful. Blade guards are a false sense of security if you think that you dont still need to be super careful at all times. I find that once I removed my blade guard from my table saw (which wouldnt allow me to cut small logs), I was instantly being incredibly careful and hyper-aware of each moment I was using the saw.

Taking away the safety measure can actually improve safety, since it makes one take the proper precautions while using these dangerous tools. But if you can do the cuts you need with the extra safety measure in place, then by all means…


----------



## RobynHoodridge (Jan 9, 2012)

Very clever.
I'm thinking something like a fold up wooden stand. To take with you to job sites more easily than that stone. Something in principle like a laptop stand / breakfast in bed tray -


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Accidental saw jig it is. Useful for particular, repetitive applications - but certainly not recommended for power tool newbies.


----------



## johnvoorhees (Mar 20, 2013)

Great idea for "sidewinder saws" I have built houses for years (before retirement ) and always used a worm drive saws ie: Rockwell or Skill and ALWAYS had the guard pinned up but as redSLED said, NOT for newbies.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks to those of you who didn't bash me for violating the unwritten rules of circular saw safety!

Joseph - thanks for the kind words, I am by no means an expert and am always learning, but yeah I am not trying to take any sort of safety measures away,

Agreed, redSLED said it perfect, I never said it was a "safe" jig!

And John yes, I was thinking over the weekend how badly I need a worm drive saw, my little 12 amp Skil really has to work cutting through concrete, even when that blade was brand new, that thing has been working hard. I have a huge 14" Dewalt chop saw that i was using to try and clean up the sides of the stones after my initial cut, but the dang thing trips my breaker every time it cuts more than about an inch deep, that gets old real fast.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Robyn - you could make a little beefier version of that laptop stand of WWMM's and just cut out a rectangle about 1"x9" in the middle or wherever you want that would let blade hang right through it whenever you need and it would accomplish the same thing….

Hey I have tons of cut off pieces of stone, if anyone wants one of these I'll give them away if you pay the shipping! Lol .. The big flat stones weigh 79 lbs. each so half of that is less than 40 pounds!


----------

